# Please help first high-end watch for 29 y.o. JLC vs Rolex



## dim4atij (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi dear watch aficionados,

I am a 29 y.o. relatively successful guy living in NYC and I feel it's time for me to get my first real watch.

I would say my budget is $7K, but would be great to get something for $5K. (I'm open to pre-owned or grey market).

Was looking for something I could wear with a dress shirt and/or suit to work every day, as well as to the opera house on weekends. It should be humble enough for an everyday wear but preferably more on a dressier side.

I have a thin wrist so 39 mm is the perfect size for me, 42mm already looks oversized.

I have been looking at the following options, but please do let me know if you would suggest to get something else:

1) JLC Reverso Classic medium on a leather strap (pros: amazing design, square case looks so classy, entry-level price; cons: no date)

2) JLC Reverso Duoface on a leather strap (pros: really like that the second face is utilized and I would use the second time zone frequently as my family is in Russia and I call them frequently)

3) Rolex Datejust grey dial, fluted white gold bezel on oyster bracelet (pros: timeless design, versatile - both dressy and good for everyday wear; cons: too widely worn by many people and lots of my colleagues, a bit banal and standard)

4) JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon (black or silver dial - I still can't decide) (pros: as elegant, maybe even more elegant, than Reverso; I would use date function often; cons: a bit pricey, sometimes I think that silver dial looks a little boring)

5) JLC Master Control Date 2017 sector dial version (pros: price!!!; cons: not sure if I would love a sector dial design, sometimes face seems a bit too large and open, but at the same time it's still elegant and I think design wise it's better than traditional master control date that is boring and naked imo).

Please help!


----------



## dim4atij (Apr 12, 2015)

Attaching the pictures.

Also I have been thinking about Nomos and Glashutte Original


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

My vote will be for JLC for sure, especially since you already have a Sinn 556a which is pretty sporty. I'd go with the Reverso duo - tracking Russia-time is a very nice sentimental connection to the complication.


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

Will this be your only watch? Do you want a bracelet or leather band?

GMT iiC should be in your consideration based on your post of wanting date and having a GMT as useful.

Master control date has no lume if that matters and is a printed dial, Meaning no depth. I am struggling with adding it and if I would get bored of it or not. 

I use date all the time, so I would certainly restrict yourself to date watches, the square will hard to pull off with small wrists, most JLC that have dates (reverse) are huge and look funny with small wrists IMO.

The medium would work however you lose the date then will be annoyed if you use it for work.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

JLC Reverso Duo as you get 2 face options and can change from casual (black) to more dressy (silver). Plus it's fun to Reverse


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are all fine watches. The first question is how badly you want a date function, since if you must have one, that rules out most of your listed possibilities. I am personally not a fan of the new Master Control date--to me it's a poor echo of the Patek Calatrava sector dial, and I don't care for how the date window eats into the sector, or for the hands. Since a second time zone is apparently quite useful for you, the Reverso Duoface would be a good choice under two conditions--first, you can live without a date, and second, you must try on any Reverso before buying as they are quite finicky--they simply don't fit some wrists well.

I find the white dial version of the JLC MUT Moon too sterile in real life--the black dial is more to my liking, personally. For me, that date is useless, as my old eyes can't read it. For a youngster like you, it should be fine. 

As for Nomos and GO, I would definitely look at them. Nomos has some wonderful models, everything from dressy to sporty, and in sizes that suit smaller wrists. Excellent value, too. GO also has some terrific models (I own a Senator Observer, which probably would be too big for your tastes, though), but with a few exceptions they tend to be larger and a bit thicker than you might like.

I would definitely find a local place to go look at all of them and try them on before deciding.


----------



## dim4atij (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot for responses!

For Reverso - I planned to go with a strap, but Rolex would have to be a bracelet. 

I should definitely consider Rolex GMT, they are a bit too pricey though and a bit too monstrous for my wrist (40 mm and 12 mm). But I think they are gorgeous - I should try them on.

I tried a Reverso and only a Classic Medium size is good on me, large is already too large and indeed "funny".

From your experience - if you use date function every other day - how easy is it to be without it? Does it really feel annoying or iPhone is good enough when you need date? 

Dual time is a very very nice function but not absolutely necessary (I check another time zone only once a week) while being a pricey complication; while date is a universal function and relatively simple. I would say out of the selection I am really inclined towards Reverso and Ultra Think Moon black dial (agree that grey is too sterile). 

I will consider Rolex GMT, as well as Nomos and GO. Does anyone have any recommendation of a ~39mm elegant everyday on a dressier side Nomos or GO? Ideally with a date, and even better with dual time?

Would really appreciate some leads.

Also - how would you buy it? On Jomashop? On eBay/chrono24/ through whatchuseek individual grey market seller with good reputation? 

Also what's your take on new vs pre-owned?

Thanks a lot everyone again!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I think you would want a watch on a bracelet for versatility and I would go 36mm datejust. Well within your budget an a myriad of dial, bezel and bracelet combos. Find the one that fits you the best and you are good to go.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

love all of those, all very dressy though, are you going to wear this watch on the weekend with jeans too?

if so, the Omega AT has to be in the running


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

One more vote here for the Reverso Classic. It's a design that stands the test of time.

Planning to get one myself one day.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

If it's an only watch I'd recommend a rhodium gray DJ41 (smooth bezel, oyster bracelet). Otherwise a Reverso


----------



## Dapuma (Oct 11, 2015)

GO PanoMaticLunar should work as well, not sure it is any cheaper than GMT iiC though. 

I would take the GO over a datejust


----------



## Skyrider01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the silver dial JLC MUT moon. I don't find the dial boring at all, and I think it would be a good choice for you. The black dial looks great too. It is a dressy piece, but I have worn it with shorts and a t-shirt, and it doesn't seem out of place.

If you are considering Rolex as well but feel the Datejust is too common, have you considered the Explorer or 39mm Oyster Perpetual?
I have the blue OP as well, and that is a casual piece which looks great with a suit as well. If you need the date, these pieces won't work for you though.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

The MUT Moon in black is a beautiful piece that has to be seen in the flesh to be truly appreciated. The depth of the black dial is incredible and it comes together perfectly with the moonphase dial. 

The Duoface would also be an excellent choice. Timeless design with a genuinely useful movement. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## jeroenk (Apr 3, 2014)

When checking out Nomos, take a look at the Orion, arguably the dressiest watch in their line up. It is available with date, and if you want an automatic movement the neomatik version might suit you.
As for dual time, maybe the Zurich worldtimer will work for you. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

"Was looking for something I could wear with a dress shirt and/or suit to work every day, as well as to the opera house on weekends. It should be humble enough for an everyday wear but preferably more on a dressier side.

I have a thin wrist so 39 mm is the perfect size for me"

Sounds like the MUT Moon would fit the bill perfectly. I have the black dial version, and I use it for just these purposes. My "everyday driver" is an Aqua Terra, but the MUT Moon is really nice with a suit or for special occasions.

Cheers!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Suit. Opera. JLC Reverso.

QED

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Suit. Opera. JLC Reverso.
> 
> QED
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


 Yes, Reverso is a classic polo watch.


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

At the opera , I will need a watch w/ a lot of lume. Period.

I used to have a JLC Reverso. Never wore it so it got sold to make way for a different watch. Definitely Rolex. Everyone should have one.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Perazzi-man said:


> At the opera , I will need a watch w/ a lot of lume. Period.
> 
> I used to have a JLC Reverso. Never wore it so it got sold to make way for a different watch. Definitely Rolex. Everyone should have one.


You use the lume to read the lyrics? Or to count the minutes until the opera ends?


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reverso! But all are great choices


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

JLC and Rolex are fine, but have you considered a Zenith?


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

I would need lume to count down the minutes. I do like some opera , Carmen , for example. But mostly I'd be waiting for the tribute to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

The black dialled JLC moonphase is the answer. The other JLC's are nice but not stunning.


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

I have the MUT silver, and recommend it, but do second guess if I should have gone for the black. If you're in NYC, go to the JLC store on Mad/63 and try them out. I recommend buying online for the discounts, but you can always try them at the store. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

In that price range, JLC is going to get you many, many more options. A typical DJ is a little small for my taste, so you may be better off looking into JLC.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

richn said:


> In that price range, JLC is going to get you many, many more options. A typical DJ is a little small for my taste, so you may be better off looking into JLC.


He's probably 30 now.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

WTSP said:


> JLC and Rolex are fine, but have you considered a Zenith?


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

dim4atij said:


> 3) Rolex Datejust grey dial, fluted white gold bezel on oyster bracelet (pros: timeless design, versatile - both dressy and good for everyday wear; cons: too widely worn by many people and lots of my colleagues, a bit banal and standard)


You can't go wrong with a Rolex Datejust. Grey or rhodium dial are very beautiful on the white gold bezel and I would recommend Roman numerals on a jubilee bracelet (scratches apear on oyster bracelet while they aren't very noticeable on a jubilee bracelet). 
If you can stretch your budget 25-30% more I would advice you to get a GMT master II. Very beautiful, elegant, collectible and story watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Dapuma said:


> GO PanoMaticLunar should work as well, not sure it is any cheaper than GMT iiC though.
> 
> I would take the GO over a datejust


I agree, but would go with a submariner / GMT iiC / seadweller of both.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Of the ones shown, I like the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon with Silver dial.


----------



## Deejelite (Nov 29, 2017)

The Rolex DJ! It’s a beautiful watch and would meet your criteria, including price if you’re looking used. Good luck finding the perfect piece; I’m searching myself


----------

